# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Dianabol 10mg real or fake?

## inferno0611

just got those ther from SBlabs and got the SB initials on each tabs,
are they real?thanks

----------


## idoitbecauseiloveit

I think these look OK. SB labs dianabol is terrible though. Always go for British Dispesary IMO mate.

----------


## bradhore

what makes u say that? dianabol are dianabol as long as theyre real.

----------


## inferno0611

> what makes u say that? dianabol are dianabol as long as theyre real.


true, there from sblaboratories

----------


## urbanbody

yes but some are underdosed!!!

----------


## inferno0611

> yes but some are underdosed!!!


are u defo sure about that? have u got a source to prove it?

----------


## leafman

some ugl dbol are undersode for sure ,i have seen ald test that bring back the pink 5mgs dbol made by ,we know who at 3.9mgs per tab and danabol ds blue hearts come in at 9.4mgs per tab ,am sure these small ugl,s that are around these days underdose there gear for sure.

----------

